# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > First-person view (FPV) >  FPV High Speed Race Car, Spin Master Corp., Los Angeles, California, USA, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Corp.

Home page - spinmaster.com/product_detail.php?pid=p21275

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play! - FPV High Speed Race Car by Air Hogs - First Person VR RC car!

Published on Feb 19, 2018




> Today we unbox and test out a $99 high tech racer RC that allows you to drive from the driver seat! With a VR setup, it makes the coolest car ever! Also it makes you feel like you are driving in a video game! 
> 
> Strap in and feel the road whiz by! This super-fast race car puts you in the driver’s seat with first person viewing (FPV). Download the free app to a smartphone, place it in the included headset and then experience the thrill of the race with a livestream from the dashboard camera. With unique LED light features and strong treads, this RC vehicle is able to tackle indoor and outdoor roads.
> 
> Features
> 
> Experience the race from the view of the driver’s seat, streamed straight from the dashboard camera into your headset via a smartphone.
> Race past the competition at scale speeds of 160 mph with this easy-to-use remote control car.
> Record, edit, and share your epic racing videos through the free Air Hogs FPV app.
> ...

----------

